# Team SureLuckIII: SeaTiger Addition G&H Tourney



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

heres the results of the weekend. we ran out of beer on the saturday, SUNDAY WE DID NOT.

we shot the hell out of some fish. we just didn't have the ones to win a tourney.

next year will be mayham!!!!!





































THATS WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT



















my wife was LOADED. NOTICE THE COOLER IS 100% HEADS AND BACKBONES AND ITS FULL










SUNDAY










THIS IS WHAT THE POLICE LOOK LIKE WHEN THEY TRY TO BE GANGSTA




























ANY OTHER WEEKEND I WOULD BE CREAMIN' OVER THESE PICS....OH WELL. :letsdrink


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

great job........good 2 days of spearing right there


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Great job guys. Even without any tournament winners, I would be darn proud of those fish any day.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

ya'll suck PWE! We need to go repay the bama guys at the end of the month! Good picture of your pops though!


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

If that dont get ya fired up , I dont know.....

Thats a cooler full of slabs! 

I want to shoot one of those amberjacks! Ive never hooked one that big... Must have been a lot of fun. I hateImissed the cook out, My son is allergic to fish and I love them, so it kinda limits the fish around the house and his exposure. Congrats to all, andTeam Priapism.... Man Id hate to be on that boat!

>>--BOHUNTER->>

Steve


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *seanmclemore (6/30/2009) ...we ran out of beer on the saturday...*


*

Sounds like piss poor planning to me. oke

All kidding aside, that's a nice mess of fish. :bowdown*


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like you won to me!!!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice fish dude and what is that female doing to your backside?.....oowee


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice mess!


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

bigg j when the patron comes out crazy $h!t starts happenin...just got to roll with it. thats my bride trying to get me from the back...as long as my shorts are on when she tries its all fun and games, it when you :moon that it gets scary....my recommendation, if the patrons comes out you might want to keep you pants on around her....

she dont drink much and he got her hammered. 

it was a good day underwater as far as the filets go, wish we could have found a 25#er

oh well, we're coming for you in the AL open. see ya in a few weeks

cheers


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

That is a nice haul of fish fo shure!!! That cooler of heads and skins is pretty amazing. Looks like a heck of a time, congratulations. Too bad no one landed on the board. Go get them AL boys.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

patron... i hear ya. Sweet killin man, see ya'll in a couple weeks in bama.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *Bigg J (7/1/2009)*patron... i hear ya. Sweet killin man, see ya'll in a couple weeks in bama.


I c'aint ("c'aint" is the conjunction ofcan't and a'int for the grammarians)for the Bama Open. 
The Flora-Bama boys plan to dominate.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Right on florabama, should be interesting cant wait to shoot'm up and see the results...


----------



## Rsmith (Aug 7, 2008)

Keep in mindFL. boys that over here in Alabama we don't swim around in pretty waterand pick up lobster and look for shells. We shoot BIG fish and push the limits. Lookingforward to the competition.I did win one category last year. Lets see how many categories Bama guys can win this year. 

R. Smith

Mobile Rig Divers

MCSO


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Man, that's a lot of fish!!!

Team Priapism didn't do nearly as well at filling the fish box, but one of our team (Gene Wells) ended up with the first place grouper (even though it wasn't all that big) and a new Riffe to show for it.

Welcome to the dark side Gene... you'll probably never touch that Biller speargunagain! Might as well sell it.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

well bama boys, this is what i can assure you. we are doing our homework right now, i'm leaving out in an hour to go find them. you will have a run for your money for this one i promise. good luck to all.......oh, and as far as guys who dive hard and push limits.....the only thing we dont have are the rigs right off our beach, i guess we will just have to call ourselves the "PENSACOLA WEDONTHAVE RIGS DIVERS"


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

The Bama Open Trash Talk isofficially underway. :clap


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

YEA AND ONE MORE THING THERE SUNSHINE BOYS, you must bring your spear guns to the captains meeting. they will be returned to you the morning of the tournament. minus bands, tips and shafts.

BC MRD>


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

oke Fun times


----------



## Darrick (Jul 12, 2008)

Man I cant wait to get out!Good job guys


----------



## Snook_Reaper (Oct 26, 2008)

My gosh.....that mangrove is a MONSTER.....how much did the Mangrove weigh?


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *spear em (7/2/2009)*YEA AND ONE MORE THING THERE SUNSHINE BOYS, you must bring your spear guns to the captains meeting. they will be returned to you the morning of the tournament. minus bands, tips and shafts.
> 
> BC MRD>


The tournament canhave my speargun when they pry it from my cold dead hands. :blownaway


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

What is the significance of the Black Tye Wrap on some of the fish's tails?


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *X-Shark (7/6/2009)*What is the significance of the Black Tye Wrap on some of the fish's tails?


Just to help identify whose fish it is. When shooting a tourney, each guy gets a different color zip-tie. Put one on your fish before it goes in the box. Then there's no guessing "which one of these was mine?"

Or, if there aren't enough different color zip-ties, any variance will work: I'll put my zip-ties on the tail, you put yours on the lip, and the third guy gets no zip-ties, etc.


----------

